# new 10g fungus issue.



## SnipeUout (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi first post, need advice.

Won two goldfish at a small town fair. Put them in a 3 gallon tank with a pleco. After 3 days I realized I needed a bigger tank. Got a 10g put spring water in with 2 tsp of aqua safe and ran it for 24 hours. Then I added gravel and decorations and a live plant. Added my 3 fish plus 3 more small goldfish and 4 ghost shrimps. 12 hours later one small fish is dead everyone else was lethargic fuzzy looking eyes, ripped up tails, messed up scales and clamped fins. So I changed 1 gallon with spring tested the water it was 0 nitrates, 0 nitrite, hardness was around 75, total alkalinity 80 and the was ph 7.2. So I added 1 tsp of salt and a jungle fungus clear tab and took out the filter like the directions said. Water turned blue and the two original fish looked great and one small one hangs around the top the other sits on the bottom but swims most of the time. Now its 36 hours later, one gs is dead, the big pregnet gs is missing, the bottom lazy gf is missing and one old gf has slightly fuzzy eyes and the other small hangs around the top still. The placo just chills.

Just tested the water 10 nitrates, 0 nitrite, 75 hardness, alkalinity 80 and ph is 7.2. 

So what do I do ? Change 25% water? Add another tab of fungus clear after a water change? Wait till the 4th day like the direction say to add second tab? When do I put the filter back in? Do I pull up the hiding places to find the missing fish? 

Help I just want my fish's to be happy n healthy? Also I'm 5 mins from Wal-Mart and 1 hour from a real pet store.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Ammonia is not listed, API test strips? 


You have severely overloaded the tank on your start up there... if you have some big Tupperware yank those kids out. they are all on the verge of death. Chances are your ammonia is well over 10ppm if fins are rotting away, and one's dead already. you should ideally pull out all the fish and then do a 75% water change, and check your ammonia levles. let the tank cycle before you add 5 fish...


----------



## SnipeUout (Feb 7, 2012)

Right now I see 3 fish swimming and the Pleco is hiding behind the filter intake. How does ammonia build up? The water is 72 hours old and fish have been in for 24 hours.

There is no longer any fin rott. Also two shrimps are fine.


----------



## SnipeUout (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess tomorrow morning I'll do a 25% water change. If they still look sick I'll put another dose of fungus Meds in the after noon. I'll also put the filter back in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How do you know if it is fungal or bacterial? You really should read about the fish you have. You have enough for a 100g tank already - nearly. You need daily 50% water changes for the next 4-5 weeks until the tank has been through the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## SnipeUout (Feb 7, 2012)

I did a 25% water change with spring water, added 1/2 tsp of aqua safe and 1/4 tsp of aquarium salt. In the process of cleaning I found a dead shrimp and my lazy fish (missing fish) who is extremely sad and weak but alive. I'm using my net as an isolation tank for him. I got no place else for the little guy. Also added back my filter.


----------



## SnipeUout (Feb 7, 2012)

Fish seem happy, now just to see what happends with the swim bladder issues.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

I highly doubt you are having swim bladder issues.. i would imagine it is neurological deficits created by lack of oxygen... You need to do some poking around on how to set up a fish tank and properly stock it... I would be amazed if any of your fish live through that...


----------



## SnipeUout (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a filter pump and an air pump. Plus a plant that had light for at least 12 hours a day.


----------

